# Consumer Electronics Show (2013)



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*WOW - This is the earliest time yet for the start of free registration!*

The *2013 Consumer Electronics Show *will be held (again) in Las Vegas, NV at the LV Convention on January 8 -11, 2013.

The reasons I am sharing this information now is:

1) The free registration period is starting nearly a month sooner than any time before for CES.

2) Last year saw over 154,000 attendees at CES, with about 17 DBSTalkers onsite.

3) Last year there were a number of folks who were unable to get travel arrangements because they learned about CES too late.

4) Planning ahead for air and hotel travel arrangements starting as early as August is a good idea to assure availability and lower prices.

Notes: CES is not open to the public - some form of Consumer Electronics industry affiliation (and proof of Identification) is required onsite to obtain a badge/entry. A Business card and photo ID are sufficient in many cases.

The past 4 years, there has been an onsite DBSTalk member "meet and greet" dinner gathering for CES, and it is reasonable to assume they'll be one in January.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow, indeed!

Already started on hotel rez. Unlike last year! 

Thanks for the heads up!

Youth is hot and bold, age is weak and cold; Youth is wild, and age is tame."
-- William Shakespeare


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Wow, indeed!
> 
> Already started on hotel rez. Unlike last year!
> 
> ...


You are most welcome sir.

Obviously there is some time remaining to make plans (through July and likely through August)...but with the free registration coming *this soon*...I'm guessing that CES anticipates attendance to be more than last year. That will reduce hotel rooms and air options as we all know.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd better subscribe to remind me, so I can at least save the $100 reg fee  And this year I'm bringing even bigger credentials, as an employee of Ingram Micro  Might show up under "vendor" or similar this time...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I'd better subscribe to remind me, so I can at least save the $100 reg fee  And this year I'm bringing even bigger credentials, as an employee of Ingram Micro  Might show up under "vendor" or similar this time...


That's great news!

It will be great to see you there again.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sort of bummed, I thought you were saying it was open now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Sort of bummed, I thought you were saying it was open now.


Not quite...but last year it was opened the first week of August...so this is really early. Figured a heads up was handy.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Can't wait to sign up and get my Room Reservations at the Marriott 2 Blocks down the road from CES 2013!!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Sort of bummed, I thought you were saying it was open now.


Are you actually going to be there this time???


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Richierich said:


> Can't wait to sign up and get my Room Reservations at the Marriott 2 Blocks down the road from CES 2013!!!


Yes... I have a salary where I can actually afford to stay that close now!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Yes... I have a salary where I can actually afford to stay that close now!


Quite a change for one year. Love your Avatar by the way...


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Quite a change for one year. Love your Avatar by the way...


1: Yes, it's nice to be paid what I'm worth for my work  (edit: notsomuch the 9.3% state income tax I now pay though!)

2: Thanks! It was simple, I used the Paper Camera app on the Android and took a snap of the power light on my HR24


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> 1: Yes, it's nice to be paid what I'm worth for my work  (edit: notsomuch the 9.3% state income tax I now pay though!)
> 
> 2: Thanks! It was simple, I used the Paper Camera app on the Android and took a snap of the power light on my HR24


Sweet!

Looks like both Apple and Android borrowed that preset from Adobe!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

16 days until registration opens!


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

is this open to the general public?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> is this open to the general public?


Unfortunately you must have some sort of tech industry affiliation (via business card usually) to get attendance. Last CES I went under the Government umbrella with my tour in the Navy's Cyber Defense group, and this CES I'll be going as an employee with my new company.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Unfortunately you must have some sort of tech industry affiliation (via business card usually) to get attendance. Last CES I went under the Government umbrella with my tour in the Navy's Cyber Defense group, and this CES I'll be going as an employee with my new company.


Correct.

It is not intended as a public event, rather, as an industry tradeshow.

July 9th is rapidly approaching for the free registration period.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Monday is "opening day" for the free registration.

My....how time flies...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those folks interest - it looks like the website *is active already today*...

_[I just completed the FREE early CES 2013 registration]_

In the months ahead...there should be additional information for those attending - last year about 15 DBSTalkers enjoyed the Conference, and the annual traditional DBSTalker dinner was held.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Unfortunately you must have some sort of tech industry affiliation (via business card usually) to get attendance. Last CES I went under the Government umbrella with my tour in the Navy's Cyber Defense group, and this CES I'll be going as an employee with my new company.


Worst mistake I have made was passing up the chance to go in the early 90's. I was invited by a Pioneer rep I worked with. For that very reason (no affiliation) I knew I'd never get another opportunity. Sure enough I never have.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You have an opportunity right now - sign up.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Consider it done


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Consider it done


I figured you'd be all over this...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I just Registered for the CES 2013 and I am getting my Marriott Reservations as we speak.

Hopefully, Dec. 21st 2012 will not get in the way of us going to Las Vegas for CES 2013!!! :lol:


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm registered as well - looking forward to seeing the group again...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I will be there in my work alter ego


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Based on early "feedback" through several communication channels...

It appears that CES 2013 will have strong attendance numbers. This past CES ended up with over 150,000 attendees.

That being considered, and the fact that registration is starting a month early...it would be advised that at least hotel travel arrangements be explored early as well. This past CES saw hotel reservation availability highly limited for the final month before the Show. Just a thought.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, got my Reservations at The Marriott Grande Chateau for CES 2013 and I can't wait to see more New Electronic Toys.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I will be there in my work alter ego


Great that you can join this time.
I am registered again. About 2 minutes after the CES email showed up yesterday.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> Great that you can join this time.
> I am registered again. About 2 minutes after the CES email showed up yesterday.


Looks like we'll have a nice-size onsite DBSTalk group again this coming January.

Free registration is in full swing right now as listed in the first post.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just a quick update.

CES registrations appear to be at least at last year's record levels for this coming January (so I was told by the media folks).

Making plans early for travel, hotel, etc. is likely a good idea.

Also, based on various communications to date, it looks like we will have a nice-size group from DBSTalk attending.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Another quick update.

I happened to speak to someone in the media relations group, and they indicated the early registrations were up more than 8% from last year. That would seem to point to some pretty solid attendance this coming January for CES.

Also, hotels are getting booked early as well - so recommend getting at least that part of your travel reserved early.

Finally - I have a total of 18 DBSTalk member responses via PM indicating their intend to be at CES...more could still be added...so assuming most make it...we could have a very large group this time around. 

That is all....for now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Through August 31:* *Free registration*

*September 1:* $100 advance registration fee begin at Midnight.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Can we get an open poll to see who will be there next year?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sure, but it may be too early to get a meaningful count, and you can't undo a "vote", unless you mean a poll like this:

*Yes, I will be there! *

Look forward to seeing the regulars as well as some new attendees.... (It'll be only my third, so it's not as if I am a looooong time guy there.)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Can we get an open poll to see who will be there next year?





Laxguy said:


> Sure, but it may be too early to get a meaningful count, and you can't undo a "vote", unless you mean a poll like this:
> 
> *Yes, I will be there! *
> 
> Look forward to seeing the regulars as well as some new attendees.... (It'll be only my third, so it's not as if I am a looooong time guy there.)


I've heard form 16 people so far....including knowing you guys will be there.

We'll likely end up with 18-20. I also know we'll see 2 "very familiar names" from DBSTalk there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those DBSTalkers planning to attend and flying to Las Vegas...

Several of the airlines have been running lower fare deals of late, and likely will be doing so for the next few weeks. The route a few of us are flying just dropped $180 this weekend, for example.

Each airline has deals available on different days of the week...so setting up an alert on Hotwire or other site for the CES dates helps.

Some more info from CES itself:

1) The marketing/media folks told me that the badges (for registered attendees) will be sent out starting early to mid-September.

2) Tuesday (1/8/13), Wednesday (1/9/13), and Thursday (1/10/13) are forecast to see the largest attendance at CES 2013, with Friday being the final day which ends an hour earlier.

3) We'll be starting the planning for the onsite DBSTalk dinner gathering (as done the past 4 years) sometime over the next month. More info once that becomes available later.

4) At last count (based on PM's I've received...it appears the onsite DBSTalk member attendance could reach 18 this coming CES (for the first time).

5) It may seem a long way off...but CES starts in 148 days from today. Watch the time fly until then.


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

I am booked and ready to go!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have once again registered but with the kids starting back up to school that Monday (7th) I am not sure I can swing it..


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I am registered, but I'm not sure how many days I can stay. I should definitely be there for one day, but I hope it's two or three. If I can only go for one day, it will need to be whichever day the DBSTalk dinner is planned.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> I am registered, but I'm not sure how many days I can stay. I should definitely be there for one day, but I hope it's two or three. If I can only go for one day, it will need to be whichever day the DBSTalk dinner is planned.


While the onsite dinner meeting plans are not set/finalized...Wednesday or Thurday are the most likely nights.

It will be great to see both new faces and familiar ones in January.


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it just me, or are hotel room rates considerably higher this year? Palace Station, my usual digs, is about double what I paid last year at this time.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dgsiiinc said:


> Is it just me, or are hotel room rates considerably higher this year? Palace Station, my usual digs, is about double what I paid last year at this time.


Last year attendance was up. Probably expecting a bigger turnout this year. In one way good, but for you and the cab lines, very bad.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The first 3 years HDTVFAN0001 and I went to CES it was Great because crowds were small and it was easier to get around in the Convention and yes Cab Lines were not as long and the wait to get in a restaurant wasn't bad either.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Booking hotels and flights early is a good practice, as with 150,000+ attendees (again) expected like last year....hotel rooms will go sooner.

No doubt this is all about supply and demand...and CES has made the demand for rooms (and flights) significant for several years now.

Last year....a few folks tried to get hotels within 90 days of the event, and found that there were almost no rooms available, except at very high prices - even at lower quality hotels.

This is the largest tradeshow in the world, and it requires advance travel planning for sure.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I think, because of the possible high attendance, registrations are being looked at more closely. I've heard of 2 people who have gone for at least two years being questioned about their purpose in attending. They are being asked to send in extra information to confirm their trade affiliations.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VLaslow said:


> I think, because of the possible high attendance, registrations are being looked at more closely. I've heard of 2 people who have gone for at least two years being questioned about their purpose in attending. They are being asked to send in extra information to confirm their trade affiliations.


That could also be based on what kind of documentation they *originally* supplied. In the past they may have skated by, but as you noted, with record attendance last year and likely this coming January...credentials need to be less than generic.

Everyone I know of already has re-registered successfully for CES 2013 (abou 18 people), including all the fine folks you met there last year.

It appears we'll have perhaps a couple more attendees from DBSTalk this time around than in past years, including at least 2 *very well known *names from this site. 

It should be a good one.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

My CES badge arrived today. Vegas here I come!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Hopefully my badge will be there when I get back from my Vacation in Sedona, Az.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

No badge yet. Patiently waiting.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

NR4P said:


> My CES badge arrived today. Vegas here I come!


I got mine yesterday. Now to keep it someplace safe where I'l undoubtedly forget and spend the night before frantically searching for it


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Badges are being mailed this week - or so I was told.

I happen to be in Vegas for a few days...and Draconis and I met the other night to talk about potential DBSTalker meet & greet dinner locations.

More will be announced once things get setteld on that front.

Right now it looks like we could have 15-20 DBSTalkers onsite at CES in January.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I got mine yesterday. Now to keep it someplace safe where I'l undoubtedly forget and spend the night before frantically searching for it


You could post here where you put it for future reference.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> You could post here where you put it for future reference.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Or mail it to Pete, who doesn't lose track of things! :lol:

Mine arrived yesterday. 

Hooooo-Aaaaaah!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

As of yesterday, I have heard from more than 10 people who have received their CES 2013 badges. If you haven't gotten yours, here are their instructions:



> _If you register before December 5, 2012, you will receive your badge by mail before the show. If you register after December 5, we will still mail your badge, but cannot guarantee delivery because of holiday mail delays. If you do not receive your badge by mail, please report to one of our registration areas when you get to the show. To receive a copy of your confirmation, please contact us at [email protected]._


Draconis and I are working together to coordinate the onsite DBSTalk "Meet & Greet" dinner. While we have used Maggiano's the past few years, and they did a fine job...we are exploring other locations/venues as well for this coming January. More info on that once it becomes available.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> No badge yet. Patiently waiting.


Good that you are going Scott they need a chaperone.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> No badge yet. Patiently waiting.


Bet ya got it now... 


JACKIEGAGA said:


> Good that you are going Scott they need a chaperone.


That hasn't worked in the past. :lol:

In reality...having a group of DBSTalkers onsite has always been both a really cool and informative experience. Meeting your fellow posters/members in person is great, and the "Meet & Greet" gathering is something everyone says they enjoy.

I anticipate having some nice "guests" join us this year if everything holds up according to plans.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

It is always nice to put a face behind the voice or keyboard.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Good that you are going Scott they need a chaperone.


We have special plans for mods who attend. Ever see The Hangover (II) movie?

What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> We have special plans for mods who attend. Ever see The Hangover (II) movie?
> 
> What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas. :lol:


Oh boy....now don't scare 'em away....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As of yesterday, I have heard from more than 10 people who have received their CES 2013 badges.


*UPDATE:* A couple of folks have not gotten their badges though....they come in the regular mail in an envelope with the CES logo on top....so with typical mail delays...a few people might not get them until this coming week.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Good that you are going Scott they need a chaperone.


I'm probably not the best person for that.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

NR4P said:


> We have special plans for mods who attend. Ever see The Hangover (II) movie?
> 
> What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas. :lol:


I plan on bringing my wife out for a few days, she can go to the spa while I'm out.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

My badge hasn't showed up yet, I'll book the room and flight as soon as it does.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm probably not the best person for that.


Part of the solution or part of the problem...hmmmm.... :lol:


Scott Kocourek said:


> I plan on bringing my wife out for a few days, she can go to the spa while I'm out.


Just watch out for any hallway icemakers....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I have my Badge now that it has finally arrived!!! :hurah:

Can't wait to see everyone at CES 2013 and at the Meet and Greet 2013 in Las Vegas!!! :lol:


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

... As long as nobody mentions what happened last January


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *UPDATE:* A couple of folks have not gotten their badges though....they come in the regular mail in an envelope with the CES logo on top....so with typical mail delays...a few people might not get them until this coming week.


And they're paper, not plastic, the envelope is so non-descript it could be mistaken for junk mail.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> And they're paper, not plastic, the envelope is so non-descript it could be mistaken for junk mail.


Yes, they can be mistaken for Junk Mail as I separated my Mail after being gone on vacation in Sedona, Az. and I put it in the Junk Mail Pile and my wife opened it and told me there was a paper Badge in it so I put it in my CES 2013 Folder.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> And they're paper, not plastic, the envelope is so non-descript it could be mistaken for junk mail.


Good point. Unless you happen to be looking for it each day... 


Richierich said:


> Yes, they can be mistaken for Junk Mail as I separated my Mail after being gone on vacation in Sedona, Az. and I put it in the Junk Mail Pile and my wife opened it and told me there was a paper Badge in it so I put it in my CES 2013 Folder.


We perform the process here of opening all the mail first and then sorting into junk and legit. I'd hate to tear up a Publisher's Clearing House winner's check after all.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I just received my badge in the mail.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> I just received my badge in the mail.


Excellent - good to know as well.

That lends hope to the few remaining reported folks who may not have yet gotten theirs. It appears that despite getting mine weeks ago...it's taking some added time to get them out to everyone.

It would also seem to indicate that perhaps there are alot of badges to sent - translating into alot of attendees.

It'll be good to see you there again in January.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Time is sure flying...only 99 days until arrival at CES 2013. :up:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

A special envelope arrived in the mail today.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> A special envelope arrived in the mail today.


Excellent glad you will be joining us.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> A special envelope arrived in the mail today.


Well that's good news indeed.

Looks like we'll have some strong DBSTalk "royalty" this year attending with the group.

Glad you'll be with us.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Well that's good news indeed.
> 
> Looks like we'll have some strong DBSTalk "royalty" this year attending with the group.
> 
> Glad you'll be with us.


Using "royalty" very loosely in my case. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Using "royalty" very loosely in my case. :lol:


I thought the Court Jester counted too...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

88 Days to CES 13...
88 Days to CES...

If one of those days should happen to pass...
They'll be 87 days to CES 13...

It sure seems to approaching faster now...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Draconis and I are working together to coordinate the onsite DBSTalk "Meet & Greet" dinner. While we have used Maggiano's the past few years, and they did a fine job...we are exploring other locations/venues as well for this coming January. More info on that once it becomes available.


CES is from January 8 - 11 and we are currently planning the dinner for Wednesday 1/9/13.

Could everyone interested and planning to attend PM me so I can get a headcount? Also, please let me know if the 9th is good for your schedule.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Scott Kocourek said:


> My badge hasn't showed up yet, I'll book the room and flight as soon as it does.


Badge received, room booked. I'll do the airline tickets when I get home from vacation.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I plan to get there early afternoon on Wed.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Badge received, room booked. I'll do the airline tickets when I get home from vacation.


COOL BEANS!!!

Look forward to meeting you!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> CES is from January 8 - 11 and we are currently planning the dinner for Wednesday 1/9/13.
> 
> Could everyone interested and planning to attend PM me so I can get a headcount? Also, please let me know if the 9th is good for your schedule.


Wed works good for me.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm hoping to finalize my plans by tomorrow. I should get to Vegas on Wednesday and leave Friday so the 9th works for me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just got back from Vegas and got to meet once again with Draconis - he's checking some things out for us all - only 74 more days until arriving at CES 2013. 

I suspect we'll hear something *soon* on the DBSTalker dinner meeting.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just got back from Vegas and got to meet once again with Draconis - he's checking some things out for us all - only 74 more days until arriving at CES 2013.
> 
> I suspect we'll hear something *soon* on the DBSTalker dinner meeting.


I sure hope so and I hope it will Rank up there with Maggiones Italian Restaurante!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> I sure hope so and I hope it will Rank up there with Maggiones Italian Restaurante!!!


I'm *anticipating* a new place with good food, good atmosphere, good prices, and good company.


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

Got my badge, my plane ticket and my hotel reservation - looking forward to seeing the DBSTalk crew on the 9th!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gcd0865 said:


> Got my badge, my plane ticket and my hotel reservation - looking forward to seeing the DBSTalk crew on the 9th!


Very cool - Draconis will be announcing the info on the DBSTalk dinner gathering soon. Glad you'll be joining us there.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

gcd0865 said:


> Got my badge, my plane ticket and my hotel reservation - looking forward to seeing the DBSTalk crew on the 9th!


Cool Beans!!! Looking forward to meeting you and all of the other Great DBSTALKERs!!!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Very cool - Draconis will be announcing the info on the DBSTalk dinner gathering soon. Glad you'll be joining us there.


Just working out a few final details...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Just working out a few final details...


Looking good!

It's nice to have you onsite to make the arrangements, and we appreciate your time and effort on it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> It's nice to have you onsite to make the arrangements, and we appreciate your time and effort on it.


We sure do appreciate his efforts on our behalf!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like we're 52 days away...

Draconis...is the dinner meeting all set now?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Draconis...is the dinner meeting all set now?


Yes it is but we can't tell you yet where it will be as it is a SURPRISE!!! :lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

It's setup, I PM'd everyone who was interested.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> It's setup, I PM'd everyone who was interested.


Rich would say Cool Beans...but I won't say that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

So we're 41 days out...and it looks like the Wed night dinner meeting is all set.

As for onsite "activities"...there might be a few more details worked out between now and then regarding any places to meet in the Halls...but otherwise...we'll see everyone there. 

I'll bring good walking shoes and a camera ready as in past years.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a room and two plane tickets.  In some ways I'm already there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I have a room and two plane tickets.  In some ways I'm already there.


Very Cool!

Yeah...the next 40 days or so will go quickly...and we'll all have a great time.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I have a room and two plane tickets.  In some ways I'm already there.


Looking forward to CES 2013 and to meeting you in person!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hard to believe CES 2013 is now only a month away....but it is!

Based on some of the latest information....we'll have about 16-20 DBSTalkers (voluntary) onsite in January, and there are over 150,000 attendees (again) registered.

Looking forward to both the event itself and DBSTalk "meet and greet" dinner Wednesday night.

Several folks have been communicating on the side about onsite reports -so it's safe to see you'll likely be seeing both information and photos from CES 2013 posted here at DBSTalk like in past years.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, 27 days before HDTVFANBOY and I depart from Hartsfield Airport for Lost Wages, Nevada for the Upcoming CES 2013 Show and Tell and the 2013 DBSTALK Meet and Greet Dinner at the Grand Lux Cafe at the Palazzo Resort Hotel Casino.

Yippee and Yahoo!!! :lol:

Can't wait but I guess I will have to!!! :lol:


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

It won't be very long until I turn my FULL attention to CES. I'm glad I started early on my planning. My pocket computer (iPhone 4) needed to be activated, but I ran into a week long snag with my friends at Straightalk. Ah well, it will be ready!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VLaslow said:


> It won't be very long until I turn my FULL attention to CES. I'm glad I started early on my planning. My pocket computer (iPhone 4) needed to be activated, but I ran into a week long snag with my friends at Straightalk. Ah well, it will be ready!


It'll be good to have both some old friends and new faces there this year.

Hard to believe it's almost that time again to gather in Las Vegas.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hard to believe it's almost that time again to gather in Las Vegas.


Yes, it's only 25 days until we depart on Delta at Hartsfield Airport, Atlanta, Ga. for Las Vegas, Nevada. :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OK folks....only 3 weeks away now from the onsite DBSTalk dinner meeting at 6:30pm. See ya there!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK folks....only 3 weeks away now from the onsite DBSTalk dinner meeting at 6:30pm. See ya there!


I've already looked at the Grand Lux Menu so I know what I will probably eat!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> I've already looked at the Grand Lux Menu so I know what I will probably eat!!!


Hungry and antsy huh? :lol:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

One thing you can count on at the Grand Lux, is BIG portions.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> One thing you can count on at the Grand Lux, is BIG portions.


I'm sure counting on it... :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

NR4P said:


> One thing you can count on at the Grand Lux, is BIG portions.


Same thing with The Cheesecake Factory which owns The Grand Lux Cafe. 

Won't be long until we are in Las Vegas looking at all that Eye Candy, I mean Electronic Gadgets!!! :lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank heavens we have guides and peer pressure to keep some of these dudes in line!! :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Thank heavens we have guides and peer pressure to keep some of these dudes in line!! :hurah:


Yeah - the DBSTalkers at CES over the past years have had fun, learned alot, seen alot (Richie is in another category on that point), ate alot, shared alot with others here, and generally come away with a very memorable experience.

The group this year will be a very solid one, including some well-known names from DBSTalk. I'm sure they'll keep us all in line.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The group this year will be a very solid one, including some well-known names form DBSTalk. I'm sure they'll keep us all in line.


That may be asking for too much in my case!!!

Anyway, you are the Bail Bondsman so I am in Great Shape!!! Hope you bring a lot of money for my Bail!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> That may be asking for too much in my case!!!
> 
> Anyway, you are the Bail Bondsman so I am in Great Shape!!! Hope you bring a lot of money for my Bail!!! :lol:


(Again).


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Richierich said:


> That may be asking for too much in my case!!!
> 
> Anyway, you are the Bail Bondsman so I am in Great Shape!!! Hope you bring a lot of money for my Bail!!! :lol:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

BTW, you don't have to pay any extra money to see a comedy act while in Vegas.

Just watch hdtvfan0001 and Richie together. Kind of like Abbott and Costello. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> BTW, you don't have to pay any extra money to see a comedy act while in Vegas.
> 
> Just watch hdtvfan0001 and Richie together. Kind of like Abbott and Costello. :lol:


Who's on First?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

NR4P said:


> BTW, you don't have to pay any extra money to see a comedy act while in Vegas.
> 
> Just watch hdtvfan0001 and Richie together. Kind of like Abbott and Costello. :lol:


Gosh, I wonder just who is Abbott and who is Costello!!!

Showing your Age there aren't you, NR4P, which I guess is your License Plate Number??? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Gosh, I wonder just who is Abbott and who is Costello!!!


Perhaps I'm Burns...you're Gracie... :lol:

We do like ot have fun while gazing at all the new technologies at CES - no doubt. There's also a really great group of DBSTalk folks onsite each year as well...making the whole thing all the better.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps I'm Burns...you're Gracie... :lol:


Yes, I think Everyone here at DBSTALK would Agree that I Am More Gracious than You!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Yes, I think Everyone here at DBSTALK would Agree that I Am More Gracious than You!!! :lol:


That's Gracie...not Gracious... :lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Richierich said:


> Yes, I think Everyone here at DBSTALK would Agree that I Am More Gracious than You!!! :lol:


Well, you* could *set up a poll......:eek2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Well, you* could *set up a poll......:eek2:


Guess who'd be the one training him how to do that...  :lol:

But Richie and I do make a fun "team" here and there. 

We look at it as a "entertaining the DBSTalk troops" event. :grin:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Guess who'd be the one training him how to do that...  :lol: You would be!!! :lol:
> 
> But Richie and I do make a fun "team" here and there.
> You betcha!!!
> ...


Did you mean to say "We look at it" instead of "We look it it"??? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Did you mean to say "We look at it" instead of "We look it it"??? :lol:


Ahhh...I know not of what you speak.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Got my unlimited monorail pass in the mail today. Going to avoid the long bus and taxi rides for back and forth from the strip to the LVCC.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> Got my unlimited monorail pass in the mail today. Going to avoid the long bus and taxi rides for back and forth from the strip to the LVCC.


That can be a very good idea...depending on which hotel is your home base.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There's also a really great group of DBSTalk folks onsite each year as well...making the whole thing all the better.


Yes, I think we will have a Record Number of DBSTALKers at the 2013 CES/DBTALK Meet & Greet Dinner and I for one am looking forward to it!!!

I am definitely looking forward to seeing some of the DBSTALK Moderators, Super Moderators and Ex Super Moderators at the Dinner at The Grande Lux as well as putting together Names and Faces of others that we chat with here at DBSTALK.

It Will Be Interesting and Fun For All!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Please note that those of you attending an "invitation only" vendor meeting - a PM has been sent with the latest information. You all know who you are.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You all know who you are.


We Do??? 

Only 12 more days until The Big Event, CES 2013!!! :hurah:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Yes, I think we will have a Record Number of DBSTALKers at the 2013 CES/DBTALK Meet & Greet Dinner and I for one am looking forward to it!!!
> 
> I am definitely looking forward to seeing some of the DBSTALK Moderators, Super Moderators and Ex Super Moderators at the Dinner at The Grande Lux as well as putting together Names and Faces of others that we chat with here at DBSTALK.
> 
> It Will Be Interesting and Fun For All!!!


Who has the bail money? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Who has the bail money? :lol:


We just open "a tab" with the authorities when we arrive...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Who has the bail money? :lol:


HDTVFANBOY is in Charge of Handling All Problems associated with Bailing out those unfortunate DBSTALKERs who just happen to get in Trouble with the Law!!!

Of course we as DBSTALKers will All Be On Our Best Behavior!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Who has the bail money? :lol:


aah, bail money.... Thanks for the reminder. :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We just open "a tab" with the authorities when we arrive...





Richierich said:


> HDTVFANBOY is in Charge of Handling All Problems associated with Bailing out those unfortunate DBSTALKERs who just happen to get in Trouble with the Law!!!
> 
> Of course we as DBSTALKers will All Be On Our Best Behavior!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Glad you guys have it all figured out. I guess that's good planning.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Glad you guys have it all figured out. I guess that's good planning.


Jack, are you planning to come out to Vegas for a CES Show???


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Jack, are you planning to come out to Vegas for a CEC Show???


No I wish I was.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I will be with you guys in spirit.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I will be with you guys in spirit.


Well Plan on it Next Year as it is a lot of FUN!!! :hurah:

Looking Forward to sending Back lots of Great Photos and Videos (after censoring by DBSTALK) LOL!!!!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"JACKIEGAGA" said:


> I will be with you guys in spirit.


Same here. Looking forward to the reports.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Same here. Looking forward to the reports.


We'll do our best to report and provide photos (people seem to like pictures) just like the past 4 years.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, just 9 days until we depart for Las Vegas for the 2012 CES Convention. :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Well, just 9 days until we depart for Las Vegas for the 2012 CES Convention. :hurah:


But who's counting....................................................


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> But who's counting....................................................


I AM and I can't wait!!! Got a lot of stuff to see!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> I AM and I can't wait!!! *Got a lot of stuff to see*!!!


The girls aren't going anywhere.... :lol:

..and the CES booths don't get there for another 4-6 days...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, my bags are packed
I''m ready to go......
I'm leavin' onna jetplane
Don' know when I'll
Be back again.....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The girls aren't going anywhere.... :lol:


Gotta see my Girls while you take Pictures of the Electronic Toys!!!

Sounds like a Plan to me!!! :lol:


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

We'll be there, might run into some of you on the floor, I'm staying at the Trop from Monday thru Friday... I met Doug and Al (former mods here) a few years ago.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm sorry to say but I will be missing CES again in 2013.. 

Nothing was falling in to place when it came time to register so I decided to forgo the registration process this year & give up my reservations. As luck would have it, my dad informed us just before Thanksgiving that he was coming out for the holiday & our daughters 10th birthday but it was simply to late at that point.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Mr. Bear. 

And hello, Fergie!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I'm sorry to say but I will be missing CES again in 2013..
> 
> Nothing was falling in to place when it came time to register so I decided to forgo the registration process this year & give up my reservations. As luck would have it, my dad informed us just before Thanksgiving that he was coming out for the holiday & our daughters 10th birthday but it was simply to late at that point.


Yeah....I think this is the 2nd or 3rd time things didn't work out. A shame, but stuff happens. Sorry you'll miss it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*OK folks - early next week - CES here we come.* 

Everyone attending the Wednesday 4:00pm offsite vendor meeting and Wed. night 6:30pm DBSTalk dinner should already have all the info on those event arrangements.

*A final PM will be sent next week to all of you attending the Wed. 4pm meeting* with specific room location details. *Remember to check for that PM here at DBSTalk Wed. morning*.

See ya'll in Vegas. :up:


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

Its


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

It's almost Vegas time!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> I'm sorry to say but I will be missing CES again in 2013..


Yes, this is the Third Time you have had to cancel out of going to the CES Convention so it seems like it must not be in your Destiny to go or you have too many other people in your life controlling your Destiny!!! :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It's gonna seem like a hit and run to me ..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> It's gonna seem like a hit and run to me ..


That's OK....we'll be able to tell you apart from any Shadow that happens to show up there...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, who knows???


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Well, who knows???


They'll be a nice group of DBSTalkers there of course.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> It's gonna seem like a hit and run to me ..


Yes, it is too bad you want have more time to be with us but It Is What It Is!!! :lol:

Only 6 Days before we board the Plane at Hartsfield and head to Las Vegas!!! :hurah:


----------



## curtins (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like I will be in Vegas for the show. Driving up from Phoenix on Wed 1/9. Am I still able to get into the DBS Talk events on Wed?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

curtins said:


> Looks like I will be in Vegas for the show. Driving up from Phoenix on Wed 1/9. Am I still able to get into the DBS Talk events on Wed?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


I'll send you a Private Message (PM) with some additional information.


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

For those of you that are going - I just read an article where Vizio is going to be displaying a 55" glasses-free 3D HDTV at the show - I would like to hear opinions on how well the display works (lighting / angles / etc) especially if anyone has a current 3D HDTV to compare it to.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

shuye said:


> For those of you that are going - I just read an article where Vizio is going to be displaying a 55" glasses-free 3D HDTV at the show - I would like to hear opinions on how well the display works (lighting / angles / etc) especially if anyone has a current 3D HDTV to compare it to.


Steve-

I'll be sure to take a look. But I may be biased: I've already concluded that 3D TV has a way to go before it's of interest to me. But, with some effort, I can be open minded and maybe even fair....:lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Steve-
> 
> I'll be sure to take a look. But I may be biased: I've already concluded that 3D TV has a way to go before it's of interest to me. But, with some effort, I can be open minded and maybe even fair....:lol:


I would like to see the glasses free 3D but I still wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

shuye said:


> For those of you that are going - I just read an article where Vizio is going to be displaying a 55" glasses-free 3D HDTV at the show - I would like to hear opinions on how well the display works (lighting / angles / etc) especially if anyone has a current 3D HDTV to compare it to.
> Steve


Steve, I will be looking into that along with Laxguy who will probably be with us as I am looking at buying a 3D HDTV this year.

The ones we viewed last year were only Good if you stood in a predesignated viewing angle and didn't move much.

And even then the PQ wasn't as Good as the one with Active Glasses which I am not fond of but I will be using it just for Niche Programs such as Football or Golf or a 3D Movie.

We'll definitely be checking out all of the 3D Products so we will keep you and others informed of what we see and how we feel about them.


----------



## Singe0255 (Jan 7, 2011)

With budget concerns on the horizon, I was unable to make it on the team going to CES this year. Thought it was in the bag for sure with some of my recent activities. Oh well, really looked forward to meeting some of you. 

Maybe next year.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Singe0255 said:


> With budget concerns on the horizon, I was unable to make it on the team going to CES this year. Thought it was in the bag for sure with some of my recent activities. Oh well, really looked forward to meeting some of you.
> 
> Maybe next year.


Hopefully you can make it next year as it is a BLAST!!!

It is one of the Top 5 Things I Love To Do!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Hopefully you can make it next year as it is a BLAST!!!
> 
> *It is one of the Top 5 Things I Love To Do*!!!


Trust me folks...you don't want to know the other 4.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

See ya next week - dress accordingly.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Awesome! Heat wave.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Awesome! Heat wave.


For you perhaps... :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Only 3 days until Touchdown in Las Vegas!!! 

Bring It On!!! :lol:


----------



## curtins (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I might be able to make it next year, but my Big Trip™ is well in progress. I have my hotel booked in Sydney's CBD, My car rental booked (Holden Commodore SV6), and the plane tickets will be booked in the next couple weeks. The week-long trip will take me from 15-24 February. 

Had fun last year at CES, so I am looking forward to making it out there next year!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

curtins said:


> Thanks I look forward to meeting everyone.


Steve, I think you will enjoy it immensely because you get to put a Face with a Name that you have know for awhile and we all get to talk DBS Geek Talk while being served Great Food at The Grande Lux Cafe along with a cold one and voila!!! 

Everyone has a lot in common with each other even though we are from different walks of Life and from different parts of the country so Bring It On!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I might be able to make it next year, but my Big Trip™ is well in progress. I have my hotel booked in Sydney's CBD, My car rental booked (Holden Commodore SV6), and the plane tickets will be booked in the next couple weeks. The week-long trip will take me from 15-24 February.
> 
> Had fun last year at CES, so I am looking forward to making it out there next year!


We'll miss ya...but next year will come before you know it.

CES seemed ot sneak up on us fast this time around.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We'll miss ya...but next year will come before you know it.
> 
> CES seemed ot sneak up on us fast this time around.


Yes, it booked our Reservations 6 months ago and now here is is ...2 Days to go until we board the Big Bird to the Land Of Happiness and Sin, Viva Las Vegas!!! :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Closed at OP request.


----------

